# WTB: Prepare and Pray



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

I've been reading about the Prepare and Pray curriculum, and I'd like to buy a used copy of it. Anybody willing to sell theirs, or have any ideas on where I could find it used?

Thank you very much,

Jenny


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Good luck on your search for used. I looked in all the spot I knew and didn't find it (it's not too well known), so we bought new. 

At $65, if you are using it as a full curriculum as we are, it's not a bad price for a years schoolwork.....but that's only if you have the $65 to spend.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm willing to *trade* for the new price, too!  Or close to it, anyway. I probably won't use it as a whole curriculum (but I might after I see it). I posted a message here and on the barter board a while back with some pictures of mukluks, antler jewelry, baskets and other things I make to trade. This evening I'm going to post a bunch of pics, probably on photobucket. 

We've been offline all summer, until very recently, so I haven't been able to post of communicate with folks.

Jenny


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

If you're not needing it RIGHT NOW then there are several used homeschool supply sites out there. Veg Source, HomeschoolClassifieds.com are two that spring to mind right off. I kept looking on those everyday. I also posted a want ad on Homeschoolclassifieds.com. I eventually got it for $25, in good condition. The wait was less than a month. It's another option. Good luck!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will do that. I'm in no hurry at all. We live in the bush and probably do and would teach much of what's in the program anyway, but I mainly want it as sort of a guide for specific things to teach, and to help with ideas for making things fun.

I'm off to Homeschoolclassifieds.com! 

Thanks again,

Jenny


----------

